# 2008 Spring Photo Contest



## Jim (Mar 19, 2008)

*CONTEST CLOSED! *


I will set up the poll to have members vote for the best picture. Stay tuned.

*You can not vote for yourself. So if you are in the contest vote then PM me with who you voted for.

All the members can vote even if you did not enter a picture*  

Please go back and view all the pictures.

Voting is by all who want to vote. And it is over in 7 days. I know, I forgot to keep up with the dates. #-o

**********************************************************************************************

We are going to have ourselves a Photography contest. 

The theme for the Spring contest is going to be "outdoor waterways" related. It has to have water in it (no puddles, no cups, no pools)

A lake shot, A river shot, a stream shot, Something wall hanging worthy.

*Rules:*
*The Spring contest starts on the First day of Spring and ends one week before the official Day of Summer. Then the Summer Photo contest will start.

Pictures have to be taken this year. 

You must take the picture!

Pictures must be shrunk to 640 wide or less (I prefer 550). If you need help on this PM me and I can help you. 

You can post as many pictures as you want, but you can not vote for yourself.

The Winner will receive a choice of any one of the Mattlures Ultimate Blue Gill flavors.  https://www.mattlures.com/ultimatebluegill.htm


I reserve the right to change the rules and stop the contest because  


Any questions or comments, fire away...I'm sure I missed something.*


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2008)

Open to all active members (4 measly posts per month blah blah blah). In other words, don't show up, post a pic and leave and then come back and expect to win. It's only fair for the people who make a half attempt to show every now and then.


----------



## SMDave (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## SMDave (Mar 19, 2008)

8)


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> SM DAVE focus man spring has not yet begun and you must take the photo. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



:LOL2:


----------



## SMDave (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh shoot! First day of spring is tomorrow! My bad, I guess I will just leave it up for a couple hours. All of them except the first few pictures of the first topic were taken last year. I took the rest of them this year, including the wave picture. So sorry, didn't see the part about the first day of spring thing


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Not 100% sure got to check with jim but i think he means the photos have to be taken between the first day of spring and when he ends it.




Correct!


----------



## SMDave (Mar 19, 2008)

Darn  . Alright more motivation to get out there fishing.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 20, 2008)

whens the first day of srping?


----------



## BensalemAngler (Mar 20, 2008)

Today


----------



## slim357 (Mar 20, 2008)

sweet now i just gotta wait for the tide to get just right and im headin out again


----------



## BensalemAngler (Mar 20, 2008)

I will just be happy with no rain.


----------



## asinz (Mar 20, 2008)

Seeing how I can't catch fish maybe I could just try my had at some pictures instead.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 21, 2008)

Since everyone was catching fish but me - I took a few spring photos:


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2008)

Updated with Prize! 8)


----------



## BoB_25 (Apr 14, 2008)

i would like to post a picture for the spring contest but i don't know how to resize my picture. See i just bought a mac and i still mac retarded....


----------



## mtnman (Apr 14, 2008)

The Site will not let me post photos. It starts to load then goes to a page that says page cannot be displayed.


----------



## mtnman (Apr 14, 2008)

The Site will not let me post photos. It starts to load then goes to a page that says page cannot be displayed.


----------



## BoB_25 (Apr 15, 2008)

Well it is spring time and on 10 April 08 Nebraska got hit with some unexpected snow. Well we got 13” in one night but only took two days to melt away. Here is my cousin dog looking for a rabbit under the cedar tree with the eagle creek right behind him.


----------



## BoB_25 (Apr 15, 2008)

How come my picture didn't work?


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 15, 2008)

you posted the url to the webpage instead of the picture







Nice picture by the way, did he ever get that rabbit?


----------



## BoB_25 (Apr 15, 2008)

Nope if it was a coon he would of, but a rabbits can turn like they are on rails. Thanks for posting it for me.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 15, 2008)

BoB_25 said:


> Nope if it was a coon he would of, but a rabbits can turn like they are on rails. Thanks for posting it for me.



Had two of them walk right into the garage on me the other night while I was pouring baits, Scared the #@%^ out of me!!!!!


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 22, 2008)

Heres some i took at the beach. last weekend. with my camera phone lol. i like the middle one cuz it has the boats and a pelican in it.


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 22, 2008)

Tompatt said:


> Heres some i took at the beach. last weekend. with my camera phone lol. i like the middle one cuz it has the boats and a pelican in it.



by the way...... whens summer start?


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 22, 2008)

Good looking pics TomPatt!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 22, 2008)

That second picture looks sweet 8)


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 22, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> That second picture looks sweet 8)



yea man. lol i was like thats once and life time pic. haha


----------



## b1gluke56 (May 7, 2008)

Darla looking for a good fishing spot.


----------



## bcritch (May 10, 2008)

Pictures from this morning at Batsto Lake in NJ.


----------



## 3weight (May 12, 2008)

I'm sure this one will be beautiful to all you competitive fishermen. I took this while waiting for my number to be called during a shotgun start at a local bluegill tournament. I can smell the oil just looking at it!


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2008)

Bluegill tournament? How did you do?


----------



## 3weight (May 12, 2008)

Jim said:


> Bluegill tournament? How did you do?




Not too bad, 14th out of 72 boats. I get to try again in June, hopefully with better luck.


----------



## captclay (May 17, 2008)

St.Johns River with son and grandson


----------



## Waterwings (May 17, 2008)

Nice pics, captclay! 8)


----------



## captclay (May 17, 2008)

Thanks waterwings. GS is only two,but you cant start them too young.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 17, 2008)

Arrgg...

I had a picture of my boat in the water at sunset tonight and if I just accidentally deleted it trying to move it to my computer. :evil:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (May 17, 2008)

3weight said:


> I'm sure this one will be beautiful to all you competitive fishermen. I took this while waiting for my number to be called during a shotgun start at a local bluegill tournament. I can smell the oil just looking at it!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish they had bluegill tournaments near me.


----------



## shamoo (May 17, 2008)

heres my entry, however if it has to be resized, than it isnt :wink:


----------



## slim357 (May 25, 2008)

heres a few from this morning


----------



## Jim (Jun 18, 2008)

*CONTEST CLOSED! *


I will set up the poll to have members vote for the best picture. Stay tuned.

*You can not vote for yourself. So if you are in the contest vote then PM me with who you voted for.

All the members can vote even if you did not enter a picture*  

Please go back and view all the pictures.

Voting is by all who want to vote. And it is over in 7 days. I know, I forgot to keep up with the dates. #-o


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 18, 2008)

Jim please remove me from the running, i was just posting the correct link from a post made by BoB_25 my votes should go to him


----------



## Jim (Jun 18, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Jim please remove me from the running, i was just posting the correct link from a post made by BoB_25 my votes should go to him




Your an honest man! Thank you! :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 18, 2008)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Jim please remove me from the running, i was just posting the correct link from a post made by BoB_25 my votes should go to him
> ...




Man????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 18, 2008)

Vote submitted!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 21, 2008)

Arrrgh - thanks be to the fine sailor who cast yar vote for the good captain

I was feeling lonely!


MORE VOTES FOR EVERYONE please


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> Arrrgh - thanks be to the fine sailor who cast yar vote for the good captain
> 
> I was feeling lonely!
> 
> ...




hmm. one vote for Captain? i think he voted for himself!!! to the plank with ya matey!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jim (Jun 21, 2008)

No sir! I know who he voted for! :wink:


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 21, 2008)

Jim said:


> No sir! I know who he voted for! :wink:



hmmm. who might that be?


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> Arrrgh - thanks be to the fine sailor who cast yar vote for the good captain
> 
> I was feeling lonely!
> 
> ...




Arrrrgh i be the fine sailor who voted fot the liver lillyed capt Ahab, tis was a mistake, mes ment to vote for the fine lad tompatt.


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 21, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Arrrgh - thanks be to the fine sailor who cast yar vote for the good captain
> ...



Haha. :shock: :shock: :shock:    :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Jun 25, 2008)

And the winner is Tom Patt! Congrats man! PM me your address so I can send out the Mattlures swimbait!


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrats, and enjoy that new swimbait ! 8)


----------



## bcritch (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats Tompatt, Nice job!


----------



## G3_Guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Way to go Tompatt! =D>


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 27, 2008)

Sweet! lol. i just got bak from Rough river. in KY.


----------

